# الصليب وأفراااح القيامة



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2010)

الصليب وأفراح القيامة : 
بدون الصليب .. لا توجد قيامة .. الصليب أعطى لنا النصرة والقيامة ...
المسيح قــام : حقــاً قــام!

قيامة المسيح من بين الأموات بعد صلبه، ركنٌ هامٌ من أركان العقيدة المسيحية. فالمسيحية بدون الصليب والقيامة، مسيحيةٌ باطلة لا معنى لوجودها.
أولاً: إن من يقرأ الأصحاحات الأولى من سفر أعمال الرسل في العهد الجديد يلاحظ وبوضوح أن حدث القيامة قد تصدّر رسالة الكنيسة الأولى في القرن الميلادي الأول، فصارت القيامة هي الرسالة الرئيسية التي نادت بها الكنيسة من بدء نشأتها بعد قيامة سيدها من القبر. 
كما درجت رسائل بولس الرسول والرسالة إلى العبرانيين وغيرها على التحدث عن القيامة بنفس الصورة من الأهمية، حتى يمكن القول أن قيامة المسيح هو الفجر الذي فجّر النور في أصقاع الدنيا ونشر البشرى لكل الشعوب. قيامة المسيح هي حياة المسيحي المؤمن الملتزم بمبادئ الإنجيل، وقيامته هي التحدي في وجه الشيطان، عدو الصليب وعدو القيامة.
ثانياً: بعدما صُلب المسيح، دفن قبل غروب الشمس. ولما كان أمر الوالي بالتشديد على حراسة القبر، دحرجوا على باب القبر حجراً كبيراً غطى منافذه، ثم خُتم الحجر بالشمع وأقيم الحراس على مدخله يتناوبون حراسته ليلاً ونهاراً.
ومع بزوغ فجر الأحد جاءت المفاجأة، قام ربُّ المجد غالباً ودائساً الموت بالموت. ولأن زيارة القبر لا تجوز عند اليهود أيام السبوت اتفقت النسوة على زيارته في فجر الأحد والناس نيام.
وفي الموعد جئن حاملات الحنوط لينثرنه على القبر - عادة متبعة آنذاك مثلما يجري اليوم من نثر الورود على قبور الموتى تكريماً لهم - ووصلت النسوة إلى القبر بعد انبلاج الفجر بقليل، فانذهلن إذ وجدن الحجر قد دُحرج والقبر فارغاً، وبينما هنّ يتلفّتن هنا وهناك في ذهول ظهر لهنّ ملاكٌ وفاجأهنّ بسؤال محير، يقول:
"لماذا تطلبن الحيّ بين الأموات؟.. ليس هو ههنا لكنه قام!" 
إنه سؤال .. وجواب !!
بل الأصح إنه جوابٌ مفرِّح، وحقيقةٌ مبهجة، وبلسمٌ شافٍ، ومصدر العزاء.
إن مجرد طرح السؤال بتلك الطريقة، يثير في النفس العزة بالانتماء لشخص المسيح الحي، الذي غلب الموت!
ومن حينها صارت تحية المسيحيين بعضهم لبعض في عيد القيامة: 
اخرستوس آنستى ! فيرد الآخر: أليسوس آنستى 
إن عقيدة الفداء، أي موت المسيح على الصليب من أجل الجنس البشري، هي عقيدة جوهرية في صلب الديانة المسيحية. فمبدأ الخلاص قائم في أصله على هذا العمل الفدائي، وهو عمل لم يخطط له البشر، او يرسم معالمه الناس، إنما هو من صنع الله، وليس للإنسان أيّ فضل فيه. 

+ الصليب بدون القيامة عار وفضيحة فالقيامة فخر الصليب ومجده .. كان الموت على الصليب لعنة وقصاص أما الآن بالقيامة يبرهن عمل الصلح على الصليب معطيا عربون الحياة الأبدية .. بالقيامة صار لنا نصرة علي الموت الأبدي أعطانا الغلبة والخلاص واصعدنا إلى العلو لذا نرنم مع داود " أصعدت من الهاوية نفسي " ..
الصليب والقيامة كلاهما يكمل الآخر ولا عجبا أن الملاك بعد القيامة دعاه يسوع المصلوب مع انه قد قام
" أنتن تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب ليس هو هاهنا لكنه قد قام "
بالصليب ذبح الرب عنا ، بالقيامة اعلن عن قبول الذبيحة ... بالصليب غفرت خطايانا ، بالقيامة نتبرر أمام الله .. بالصليب وهبنا النصرة ، بالقيامة خرجنا لنكرز ... بالصليب مات الموت ، بالقيامة أخذنا الحياة الأبدية .... اندحر الشيطان بخشبة الصليب ... لأعرفه وقوة قيامتة وشركة ألآمه ، مع المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في معلنا .. 

+ ظهورات السيد المسيح بعد القيامة :
هناك (11 ) ظهور: 
+الظهور الأول ( مت 28 ) للمريمتين ( مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى )
+الظهور الثانى ( يو 20 ) لمريم وهى تبكى عند القبر عندما ظنته أنه البستانى فظهر لها المسيح مخصوص لكى يقول لها لاتبكى وللآسف نحن نبكى حتى الآن على الموتى ، المسيح يحب أن نعيش القيامة بالإيمان قبل أن نعيشها بالعيان ، كما قال لأرملة نايين لا تبكى ، لأنه كان يعرف أنه سيقيمه. 
+الظهور الثالث ( لو 24 ) لتلميذى عمواس 
+الظهور الرابع ( يو 20 ) للتلاميذ العشرة فى العلية .
هؤلاء الأربع ظهورات فى نفس يوم القيامة . 
+الظهور الخامس ( يو 20 ) للتلاميذ ومعهم توما الأحد الجديد ، أول يوم أحد بعد القيامة. 
+الظهور السادس للتلاميذ جميعاً فى الجليل. السيد المسيح أصر على أن يُقابل التلاميذ فى الجليل ، لأن الجليل هو المكان الذى تقابل فيه مع التلاميذ لأول مرة ، وكان يريد أن يبدأ مع التلاميذ بداية جديدة وأراد أن يقول لهم هلم ننسى ما مضى .. الإنكار والخيانة والهروب وهلم نتقابل وكأننا نتقابل لأول مرة شيئ رائع . 
+الظهور السابع ( يو 21 ) كان فى بحر طبرية صيد 153 سمكه .وفى بحر طبرية كان هناك سبع تلاميذ . 
+الظهور الثامن ( يو 21 ) لبطرس وحده فى العتاب " يا سمعان ابن يونا أتحبنى أكثر من هؤلاء " 
+الظهور التاسع ( 1 كو 15 ) ليعقوب وحده أول رسول شهيد . 
+الظهور العاشر ( 1 كو 15 ) لخمسمائة أخ . 
+الظهور الحادى عشر ( مت 28 ) على جبل الصعود.

=هناك ثلاث معجزات صنعها الرب بعد قيامته ، وأكد بها ناسوته 
# بقاؤه على الأرض بجسد القيامة أربعين يوم . 
# الإحتفاظ بالجراحات فى جسد القيامة .
# الأكل مع التلاميذ لأن جسد القيامة لا يأكل . 

صفات جسد القيامة :
من واقع حديث معلمنا بولس الرسول ( 1 كو 15 ) يظهر جسد القيامة أنه 
أولاً : نورانى – روحانى – لا يفسد . 
ثانياً : خالد لا يقوى عليه الموت مرة أخرى يحيا إلى الأبد . 

س) لماذا أحتفظ المسيح بآثار الجراحات فى جسد القيامة ؟ 
ج) لكى يُستعلن كذبيحة أمام الآب السماوى . 

البعد اللاهوتى فى هذا العيد :
1- قدرة السيد المسيح بفعل لاهوته أن يقوم من بين الأموات . القدرة على الإقامة من الموت هى من صفات اللاهوت سواء لاهوت الآب أو لاهوت الإبن أو لاهوت الروح القدس.( روميا 1 : 4 ) 
" وتعين ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات " . 
إذاً هو الله واهب الحياة . 
2-إنه استعلن لتلاميذه ونفخ فى وجوههم وأمرهم أن يقبلوا الروح القدس لغفران الخطية، " أقبلوا الروح القدس " ( يو 20 : 20 – 23 ) . 
3-إتمام الخلاص للقيامة معنى الصليب والقيامة والصعود الثلاثة مربوطين معاً وليس مخلص هو الرب . 
4- تعبير أقامنا معه أى له القدرة على إعطاء نعمة القيامة سواء القيامة الأولى ( التوبة ) أو القيامة الثانية من بين الأموات ( القيامة العامة ) .

البعد الروحى : 
- تأمين الإنسان ضد الماضى ، الماضى دائماً يُطارد الإنسان وهو إبتلاع الماضى للحاضر فى حياة الإنسان ، السيد المسيح عالج هذا الموضوع أنه أتى بالمستقبل كله جسد القيامة وقال له إن كان الماضى بيبتلع حياتك فالأبدية ستعوضك هذا. " إن كان الخارج يفنى فالداخل يتجدد ، إن كان إنساننا الخارجى يفنى فالداخل يتجدد يوماً فيوماً " حتى لا يصير الإنسان أسير الماضى. 
- القيامة قدمت لنا حياة لا يغلبها الموت .

البعد الطقسى :
دورة القيامة وتعنى وجود المسيح فى وسط الكنيسة ، وقبلها تمثيلية القيامة ، وفى القداس نقول بموتك يارب نبشر وبقيامتك نعترف ، بينما الموت لا يُبشر به ،
س) لماذا لا يقل نبشر بالقيامة ونعترف بالموت ؟ 
ج) حياة الله أمر طبيعى لكن الغريب موت الله فالذى يريد تبشير هو الموت موت المسيح . كيف يموت الله ؟ يموت ناسوتياً فاللاهوت لا يموت لذلك نعبر عن هذه الحقيقة فى القداس فالقيامة جزء من طبيعة الله لأن الله هو الحياة ." بالموت داس الموت " " أبطل عز الموت " لذلك نقول فى القداس بموتك يارب نبشر. 
-لايوجد رفع بخور عشية لعيد القيامة بينما فى الميلاد والغطاس وكل الأعياد السيدية لها رفع بخور عشية .. لماذا لا يوجد رفع بخور عشية ؟ 
لأن السيد المسيح قام فى فجر الأحد ولذلك نبدأ بباكر اليوم مباشرة وليس بالعشية . ولذلك يوم القيامة العامة ليس له مساء لأن النور دائم والحياة دائمة ليس هناك مساء ولذلك لا توجد لها عشية. 
+ + +
حمل الصليب
إن كانت الصداقة الإلهيَّة تستلزم فينا حمل سمات صديقنا الأعظم ، وقبول دعوته لوليمته الإنجيليَّة، فإن هذه الصداقة تقوم داخل دائرة الصليب. حمل صديقنا الصليب من أجلنا، فلنحمله نحن أيضًا من أجله! هذا هو حساب النفقة التي سألنا السيِّد أن نضعها في الاعتبار لبناء برج الصداقة.
"وكان جموع كثيرة سائرين معه، فالتفت وقال لهم: إن كان أحد يأتي إليّ، 
ولا يبغض أباه وأمه وامرأته وأولاده وإخوته وأخواته 
حتى نفسه، فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذًا" لو 14 [25-26].
إذ كانت الجموع تلتف حوله، وتسير وراءه، يعلن السيِّد لهم مفهوم "الصداقة معه" والالتفاف حوله والسير وراءه. إنه لا يطلب المظهر الخارجي المجرد، إنما يطلب اللقاء القلبي أولاً حينما يرفض القلب ألا يدخل أحد فيه لا الأب ولا الأم ولا الابن…إلا عن طريق الصديق الأعظم يسوع المسيح. حتى نفوسنا لا نحبها خارج الله! هذا هو مفهوم الحب الحقيقي، ألا وهو قبول الصليب مترجمًا عمليًا ببغض كل علاقة خارج محبَّة الله. بمعنى آخر إن كنت أبغض أبي وأمي وأبنائي وإخوتي حتى نفسي، إنما لكي أتقبلهم في دائرة حب أعمق وأوسع، إذ أحبهم في الرب، أحب حتى الأعداء والمقاومين لي في الرب الذي أحبني وأنا عدو ومقاوم ليغتصبني لملكوته صديقًا ومحبوبًا لديه.
+ ربما يقول البعض: ما هذا يا رب؟ أتحتقر نواميس العاطفة الطبيعيَّة؟ أتأمرنا بأن يكره أحدنا الآخر وأن نستهين بالحب الواجب من الآباء نحو الأبناء، والأزواج نحو الزوجات، والإخوة نحو بعضهم البعض؟
هل نحسب أعضاء البيت أعداء لنا، مع أنه يليق بنا أن نحبهم؟ هل نجعلهم أعداء لكي نقترب إليك ونقدر أن نتبعك؟
ليس هذا هو ما يعنيه المخلِّص، فإن هذا فكر باطل غير لائق؛ لأنه أوصانا أن نكون لطفاء حتى مع الأعداء القساة، وأن نغفر لمن يسئ إلينا، قائلاً: "أحبوا أعدائكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم"، كيف يمكنه أن يرغب فينا أن نبغض من ولدوا في نفس العائلة، وأن نهين الكرامة اللائقة بالوالدين وأن نحتقر إخوتنا؟ نعم حتى أولادنا بل وأنفسنا؟…ما يريد أن يعلمنا إيَّاه بهذه الوصايا يظهر واضحًا لمن يُفهم مما قاله في موضع آخر عن ذات الموضوع: "من أحب أبًا أو أمًا أكثر مني فلا يستحقني، ومن أحب ابنًا أو ابنة أكثر مني فلا يستحقني" (مت 10: 37). فبقوله: "أكثر مني" أوضح أنه يسمح لنا بالحب لكن ليس أكثر منه. أنه يطلب لنفسه عاطفتنا الرئيسيَّة، وهذا حق، لأن محبَّة الله في الكاملين في الذهن لها سموها أكثر من تكريم الوالدين ومن العاطفة الطبيعيَّة للأبناء.
القدِّيس كيرلس الكبير
+ واضح أن الإنسان يبغض قريبه حينما يحبه كنفسه. فإننا بحق نبغض نفوسنا عندما لا ننهمك في شهواتها الجسديَّة، بل نخضعها ونقاوم ملذّاتها. بالبغضة نجعل نفوسنا في حالة أفضل كما لو كنا نحبها بالبغضة (كراهية شرها).
البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)
+ الله لا يريدنا أن نجهل الطبيعة (الحب الطبيعي العائلي) ولا أيضًا أن نُستعبد لها، وإنما نُخضع الطبيعة، ونكرم خالق الطبيعة، فلا نتخلى عن الله بسبب حبنا للوالدين.


----------



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2010)

القدِّيس أمبروسيوس 
لقد أبرز هنا ما يعنيه السيِّد بوصيته هذه، قائلاً: "ومن لا يحمل صليبه، ويَّاتي ورائي، فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذًا" [27]. فهو لا يطالبنا بطبيعة البغضة للآخرين، وإنما بقبول الموت اليومي عن كل شيء من أجل الله، فنحمل معه الصليب بلا انقطاع، لا خلال كراهيتنا للآخرين أو حتى أنفسنا، وإنما خلال حبنا الفائق لله الذي يبتلع كل عاطفة وحب!
يقول القدِّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن السيِّد لا يطالبنا أن نضع صليبًا من خشب لنحمله كل يوم وإنما أن نضع الموت نصب أعيننا، فنفعل كبولس الذي يحتقر الموت.
+ نحن نحمل صليب ربَّنا بطريقتين، إما بالزهد فيما يخص أجسادنا أو خلال حنونا علي أقربائنا نحسب احتياجاتهم احتياجاتنا. ولما كان البعض يتنسكون جسديًا ليس من أجل الله، بل لطلب المجد الباطل، ويظهرون حنوًا لا بطريقة روحيَّة بل جسدانية لذلك بحق قال: "وتعال اتبعني". فإن حمل الصليب مع تبعيَّة الرب يعني استخدام نسك الجسد والحنو علي أقربائنا من أجل النفع الأبدي.
البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير) 
إن كان حمل الصليب هو نفقة صداقتنا الحقيقية مع السيِّد المسيح، فإنه يسألنا أن نحسب حساب النفقة، مقدَّما لنا مثلين: الأول من يبني برجًا يلزمه أن يحسب النفقة أولاً قبل أن يحفر الأساس، والملك الذي يحارب ملكًا آخر يراجع إمكانياته قبل بدء المعركة. صداقتنا مع السيِّد المسيح تحمل هذين الجانبين: بناء برج شاهق خلاله نلتقي بالسماوي لنحيا معه في الأحضان السماويَّة، والثاني الدخول في معركة مع إبليس الذي يقاوم أصدقاء المسيح، ولا يتوقف عن مصارعتهم ليسحبهم إلى مملكة الظلمة عوض مملكة النور.


----------



## النهيسى (4 أبريل 2010)

*
شكرا

موضوع

رااائع جدااا

سلام الرب يسوع*


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا*
> 
> *موضوع*
> 
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

اني بل

 فصحُ الرب. هذا عيد الأعياد
 وموسم المواسم  فهو فوق الأعياد
 والمحافل جميعا  وفضله على سائر الأعياد
 كفضل الشمس على سائر الكواكب. اليوم نعيِّد
 القيامة ونفرح بها لان الرب بقيامته قد غلب الموت
وقام واقامنا معه..
الشكر الك اختى الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اني بل
> 
> فصحُ الرب. هذا عيد الأعياد
> وموسم المواسم فهو فوق الأعياد
> ...


 
والشكر الجزيل لمشاركتك الرائعة والمميزة وربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

روووووووعه يا انى بل 
شكرا كتير ليكى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووعه يا انى بل
> 
> شكرا كتير ليكى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
الرووعة بمرورك وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (8 أبريل 2010)

*إن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة ، وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله " ( 1 كو 1 : 18 ) . 
إن الصليب يستمد قوته وكرامته من السيد المسيح الذى علق عليه .. وحينما نتحدث عن الصليب فإنما نشير حتما إلى موت المسيح . 
والفكرة الشائعة عن الصليب أنه رمز للضيق والألم والمشقة والأحتمال .. لكن للصليب وجهين : وجه يعبر عن الفرح ، ووجه يعبر عن الألم . ونقصد بالأول ما يتصل بقوة قيامة المسيح ونصرته .. ونقصد بالثانى مواجهة الإنسان للضيقات والمشقات .. ويلزم المؤمن فى حياته أن يعيش الوجهين ،

ميرسى ياقمر موضوع رااااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mera22 (8 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي كتيررررررررررر


----------

